# 2 years and still crying



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

It is coming up to the 2 year anniversary of Layla's crossing. I love Kayleigh and Vixen but that doesn't help my heartbreak. I wish I could go back and do things differently. I know it was the right thing to do and Daniel, my vet, agreed when I got her there. I hate going over Harmonsworth where she was so happy swimming, I miss the ease of owning her, not worrying about where she was 'cos she was always there. I know she was one in a million - God Bless you my love and although Kayleigh gets on well with Vixen it is not like the bond she had with you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last dog died 2 years ago this month and I know how you feel. We refer to her as Saint Daisy because she was such a sweet dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

They leave such a void in our hearts. Big hugs to you.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

My Poohbear passed away 2 years ago this month. Still miss her to tears. Although Chloe has been a fine replacement, she still isn't Poohbear, and I know I can't expect her to be.

May happy memories of Layla be healing for you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are forever in our hearts, and we will always have our precious memories. Till we meet again at the bridge. :angel:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I wonder if the day will ever come that I don't have a melt down and tears at least once a day over the loss of Remo.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Sending you :hugs:

It has been over 4 years since I lost Dakota. The intense hurt seems to ease, but the longing and sadness always seems to be there. Our heart dogs cannont be "replaced". I find it hard not to compare Phoenix with Dakota, so I remind myself that they are completely different dogs and Phoenix brought something new to my life. 

Mourn and remember...grief has it's own timeline!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That saying "time heals all wounds" can be so wrong--time can just make things harder. I know how you feel, I absolutely adore Stosh but it's been two years since we lost Omy and I can hardly talk about her without crying.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I still cry when I think of Shane, he passed away 10/09. I miss him so much! My friends and I still refer to him as "the best worst dog ever"! He was such a handfull, right up to the end. Miss that guy always trying to take money out of my wallet, standing up and taking my sunglasses off the top of the china cabinet and knocking over peoples drinks with his nose when they were not looking at parties so he could drink them! LOL


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I especially cry with certain songs, Layla unplugged, Unbreak my heart, Run. I flick through the music TV channels and dissolve in tears. I obviously can't play music in the car and have talking books on my Tomtom. My appreciation to your commiserations when you are in just as much pain as me. 

Layla New :: MVI_0009-1.mp4 video by laylasmum - Photobucket

Layla New :: MVI_0021AVI.mp4 video by laylasmum - Photobucket


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

They say time heals all wounds, but alot of the time it only scabs them over for bit. They take such a long time to stop bleeding and pain will slowly diminish. Years later they seem like echos to me and I struggle to remember the little details. Then a smell, or another shepherd will move a certain way and then it is as if it happened only yesterday. The pain then seems just as deep as when it first happened. The tears dry a bit quicker, and the scabs form faster. These are my scars and I wear them proudly for they are the product of deep love and respect. The pain is tempered by the love and change formed deep in my heart. I would and could never go back and I wouldn't want to for this is what makes me who I am today and helps me to feel compassion for those who hurt. This life isn't paradise and we are not gods. We try the best we can and make plenty of mistakes. Our dogs seem to understand this better then we do and live a life that forgives so much. I believe there is a life after death and a compassionate Creator who feels the pain just as deeply as we do. I look forward to the hope of seeing my friends again.

Sue, I am so sorry for your loss... I don't and can't know how you feel and I pray for healing. It is so hard to forgive ourselves and I second guess all the wrong decisions I have made and some of them have caused me and others great pain. I hope I have learned a little in the process and can help others in the future. Tears fill my eyes reading about your story and life with Layla because I know it is hard and dark at times.

Sincerely, Peter


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

You're not alone.

Eich died more than two years ago. Rookie is freaking awesome, but I still get watery over the thought of Eich playing hockey with me on the driveway.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Remember she's in a better place and even happier and healthier than before. R.I.P. Layla. I still miss Benny too, and it's been 10 years.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I lost my BoBo 1.5 years ago and it is like yesterday. His pal he grew up with is still with me and every time I look at him I think of BoBo missing from our life. It was always the two of them, together every moment. I have other dogs, but the pain is still there and I don't think it will go away. We just celebrated his birthday without him being present.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

just over a year for me. Lost my sweet Bink right before Thanksgiving 2009. I bawled at every Christmas song. She was my gentle giant. 

Each pup is like a different child. You don't really love them more, you love them differently.

They each bring something special and needed to your life. 

My 8 month old boy, Romeo, though a total pain in the a** sometimes, relishes life and every human within his reach and fits me for who I am right now.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

It took me two years to get over my perfect dog, Murphy. I still tear up when I see her picture. 

To get me past those moments I just think about how lucky I am to have a dog that I loved so much that four years later I still miss her. 

Our pets do have a special spot in our hearts.

Time may not heal, but at least the crying becomes less frequent.


----------

